# Announcing INCIRIOS - A new sampler & audio engine



## Light and Sound (Sep 17, 2022)

Hey all,

I'm super excited to finally be able to share a taste of what I've been working on for the last few years:



Some of the key features include:
- High-quality, Non-destructive multi-mic auto-tuning, in various tuning modes (ie block based / sample based)
- Zero RAM mode - heavily optimized for SSDs
- Smart FX routing & multi-mic optimized data structure allows for thousands of voices at minimal CPU usage
- Mic Merging
- Powerful node-based scripting, built with an instrument > articulation > sampler paradigm
- Level matching technology
- Native polyphonic keyswitch layering, crossfading, and switching
- In-built polyphonic legato engine
- Easily create your own instruments with a host of automatic sample import tools, including root-key detection, automatic handling of round robins (with support for any number of round robins per event, handled in real-time)

This is a big step in a new direction for us, as it's the beginning of a rebrand from Light & Sound to INCIRIOS®.

For more sneak peeks, please visit https://www.incirios.com


----------



## José Herring (Sep 17, 2022)

Interesting indeed. Will this new instrument come with your samples included, or is it a new sampler format only?


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 17, 2022)

Brilliant! Congrats Paul!


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 17, 2022)

Intrigued by the zero RAM mode!


----------



## Light and Sound (Sep 17, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Interesting indeed. Will this new instrument come with your samples included, or is it a new sampler format only?


So INCIRIOS® is multi-timbral and can load as many instruments at a time if that's what you mean.

Our existing libraries have been re-created from the ground up once again so that they will work in the new sampler and have the advantages that come with it (ie, access to the raw, unedited samples that can be freely changed, start/end points [including fade outs] and tuning profiles, etc) - this is a free upgrade for all existing product owners.

Additionally, I've been recording more instruments and those will also be ready upon release


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 17, 2022)

Very intriguing! 

Will it be useable by third party developers?

Also great music in the teaser, does that feature any of the new instruments? The winds are particularly cool


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 17, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm super excited to finally be able to share a taste of what I've been working on for the last few years:
> 
> ...



Fascinating teaser... Release date?


----------



## Light and Sound (Sep 17, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Very intriguing!
> 
> Will it be useable by third party developers?
> 
> Also great music in the teaser, does that feature any of the new instruments? The winds are particularly cool


Anyone can create instruments, yes, and all instruments are 100% editable, even down to the scripts since theyre all node based! At release it won't be set up for third party devs to take advantage of our user account system to utilities the store/downloader, but that will come later.

And yes the winds, brass, strings and a touch of piano were alpha versions of instruments


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 17, 2022)

When is this sorcery coming out??


----------



## Evans (Sep 17, 2022)

I'll miss the name.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 17, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm super excited to finally be able to share a taste of what I've been working on for the last few years:
> 
> ...



Very cool! Interested to try it out!


----------



## Markrs (Sep 17, 2022)

Very exciting development. I look forward to its release.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Sep 17, 2022)

Im also intrigued and, provided it works, would wish the whole world jumping boat from Kontakt to this masterpiece!

CONGRATS!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 17, 2022)

Incredible


----------



## FinGael (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you for sharing.

I am not excited about the idea of having another sampler/player (too many already if you ask me), but have to admit the features this one has sound very promising. 

Looking forward to see and hear more.


----------



## wlinart (Sep 17, 2022)

This could be the kontakt killer if looking at the features. Very nice!
Will there be a crossgrade for excisting chamber strings users to the new version?


----------



## Markrs (Sep 18, 2022)

wlinart said:


> This could be the kontakt killer if looking at the features. Very nice!
> Will there be a crossgrade for excisting chamber strings users to the new version?





Light and Sound said:


> Our existing libraries have been re-created from the ground up once again so that they will work in the new sampler and have the advantages that come with it (ie, access to the raw, unedited samples that can be freely changed, start/end points [including fade outs] and tuning profiles, etc) - this is a free upgrade for all existing product owners.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2022)

Wow ! Very Interesting , and exciting development here.

Congratulations

So, would Legato functionality be easier, and better implemented with this new Sampling Engine than in Kontakt or other Samplers ? 



Thanks.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 18, 2022)

Wow, looks very promising!

Finally not another closed environment. I hope it's not a "subscription" thing.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 18, 2022)

This looks really intriguing, as a big fan of your Chamber Strings, I've been highly anticipating what you would do next, and this looks really interesting!


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 18, 2022)

My wish: please offer a freebie instrument with the launch so that we can see the new sampler at work and explore its possibilities. I will not buy a whole new library from Light and Sound / Incirios just to test the sampler  But I am interested as well how it compared to our usual contenders.

By the way: the name choice might indeed be a bit questionable... Though it is a beautiful name I could not remember it since reading from the top of the topic  . It is early in the morning and coffee just went in but I would have remembered "Kontakt" or "Engine" or "Sine"... just a hint.


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 18, 2022)

@Light and Sound congrats, I'm really interested for third party devs

let me know


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Sep 18, 2022)

Wowsers, this is looking intensely alluring


----------



## chrisboy (Sep 18, 2022)

Congrats. Looks gorgeous and the node-based scripting is a nice idea!


----------



## Technostica (Sep 18, 2022)

IMCURIOUS to see how this pans out.
Wondering what the business model for it is also!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2022)

Congratulations, this looks very nice. Looking forward to being able to play with it. Also very curious about your sample content. Wishing you the best of luck with the release!


----------



## lychee (Sep 18, 2022)

Some people laughed at me when I said that the sample in its current form is obsolete and that it is time for it to evolve.
Fortunately, some companies are getting to work to change this fact and offer us new tools designed to be more efficient.
While waiting to see what happens in practice, thank you for your efforts and I wish this newcomer a lot of success, and may it be as promising as the teaser suggests.


----------



## lychee (Sep 18, 2022)

A few questions come to me:

Are you exploiting a new sample format, or is it a new way to read and transform current sample formats in real time?

Does the phrase "real time dynamic layers and round robin system" mean an infinite velocity level and automatic creation of dynamic layers?


----------



## troubleclef (Sep 18, 2022)

wlinart said:


> This could be the kontakt killer if looking at the features.


I was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## Light and Sound (Sep 18, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Finally not another closed environment. I hope it's not a "subscription" thing.


It's not a subscription thing - however, there will be some changes to the way instruments are sold, everything will be available as individual licenses so you can just buy first violins, etc rather than needing to always buy the full bundle, etc - not a groundbreaking change, but it helps to keep the licensing part a bit cleaner.



lychee said:


> Are you exploiting a new sample format, or is it a new way to read and transform current sample formats in real time?
> 
> Does the phrase "real time dynamic layers and round robin system" mean an infinite velocity level and automatic creation of dynamic layers?


INCIRIOS™ reads all major file formats (Wav/FLAC etc) and eventually converts them to its own format when ready for production, which is a very slightly modified version of the format @chrisboy built for HISE. If you're referring to the resynthesis methods used in other samplers then no, while there is granular resynthesis (and a phase vocoder resynthesis for some background tests) tech in INCIRIOS™ (the time stretching part I wrote as a custom algorithm is using PSOLA), it's not ready yet for full-on resynthesis. But I've already gotten resynthesis tests ready for the future 

The real-time dynamic layers and round robin system is a system that adapts to each event on the fly, without prior knowledge of how many dynamic layers, or round robins are available, and adapt accordingly - this would require a bit more of a long-winded post to fully go in to, so I'll leave it for a video!



muziksculp said:


> So, would Legato functionality be easier, and better implemented with this new Sampling Engine than in Kontakt or other Samplers ?


I'll be doing full videos and tutorials on creating instruments (I'll go through and fully create our flute instrument as a demonstration, for example) but creating a legato instrument is very easy, and the implementation by default includes level matching too


----------



## d.healey (Sep 18, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> which is a very slightly modified version of the format @chrisboy built for HISE.


Is this built with the HISE sampler engine? Is it compatible with HISE sample maps?


----------



## Light and Sound (Sep 18, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Fascinating teaser... Release date?


I'm getting married at the end of the month, so it would be inappropriate to release before I get back from my honeymoon (just to ensure support, etc). So it will be with the beta testers for at least a little while longer, but the app itself is pretty much unchanged for a while now, most work has just been converting all the instruments since then!


d.healey said:


> Is this built with the HISE sampler engine? Is it compatible with HISE sample maps?


This was not built with HISE, but it was built with JUCE which HISE was built using - while I did start with HISE for a while, eventually, I started from scratch - a bit from necessity, but I was also just interested to see if I could, and then you run down the insane rabbit hole that is full-on DSP and cross-platform development. I imagine they wouldn't really be compatible because of how I designed it, a single sampler is meant to represent all dynamic layers and round robins of a given sound, so the whole design is a bit different.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 18, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> I'm getting married at the end of the month, so it would be inappropriate to release before I get back from my honeymoon (just to ensure support, etc). So it will be with the beta testers for at least a little while longer, but the app itself is pretty much unchanged for a while now, most work has just been converting all the instruments since then!
> 
> This was not built with HISE, but it was built with JUCE which HISE was built using - while I did start with HISE for a while, eventually, I started from scratch - a bit from necessity, but I was also just interested to see if I could, and then you run down the insane rabbit hole that is full-on DSP and cross-platform development. I imagine they wouldn't really be compatible because of how I designed it, a single sampler is meant to represent all dynamic layers and round robins of a given sound, so the whole design is a bit different.


Congratulations are in order!  Enjoy the moment!


----------



## Light and Sound (Sep 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, would Legato functionality be easier, and better implemented with this new Sampling Engine than in Kontakt or other Samplers ?


Oh and I forgot to mention INCIRIOS*™* has a "transition detection tool", which scans samples for the next note transition and moves the start point there, so even cutting legato samples is easier since it can help with that process, which can then be batch offset by a set ms, similar to how users currently like legato to feel either more slow or fast depending.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 18, 2022)

Many congratulations both on your impending marriage and the upcoming release. You've clearly put a lot into this and I hope that everything goes smoothly and well.

From your description, this is very much a tool I would like to make use of.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 18, 2022)

Oh, this is VERY interesting, especially the 3rd party developer thing…


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 18, 2022)

Just saw this announcement. Pretty excited, loved how the music sounded in the trailer.



Light and Sound said:


> I'm getting married at the end of the month, so it would be inappropriate to release before I get back from my honeymoon (just to ensure support, etc).


And congrats!


----------



## NoamL (Sep 18, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> Non-destructive multi-mic auto-tuning, in various tuning modes (ie block based / sample based)


!! Does this possibly mean just-intonation across multiple MIDI parts playing simultaneously?


----------



## bbrylow (Sep 18, 2022)

What is the initial pricing model going to look like for those of us who already have grand piano and chamber strings 2?


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 18, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> The real-time dynamic layers and round robin system is a system that adapts to each event on the fly, without prior knowledge of how many dynamic layers, or round robins are available, and adapt accordingly


This verbiage reminds me of the verbiage used to describe Soundpaint. Are there some similarities, aside from the fact that both are built from scratch using new techniques?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 18, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> This verbiage reminds me of the verbiage used to describe Soundpaint. Are there some similarities, aside from the fact that both are built from scratch using new techniques?


I know what you mean; but I think that the underlying technology and the paradigmatic use cases are different.

Incirios sounds more like a combination of Kontakt and Sample Robot to me. A lot of what might usually require careful editing and even scripting is taken care of for you. Fading between velocity layers to provide 'infinite' velocity layers is something you can do in Kontakt - which usually can raise phasing issues and such. Round robins are of course a mainstay of Kontakt, but this promises to make them easier to set up. The main similarity is that these things are processed on the fly - which is interesting. Another, I suppose, is quick loading times, but in this case it means not having to load all the samples into RAM at all; in Soundpaint it isn't clear how it works - though it does load very quickly. They also use their own sample formats (eventually).

Perhaps Incirios does make use of spectral morphing just as Soundpaint does; but it hasn't been mentioned.

I think that Soundpaint pretty much delivers on what it promises; and my hopes are high for Incirios.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 18, 2022)

also intresed in the 3rd party developer part. 
would the gui be customizable? 
Are there arpeggiators? 
Will there be a sampler" translator" /importer to port over from other sampler formats? 
Can developers use it as standalone with their own branding?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 18, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> also intresed in the 3rd party developer part.
> would the gui be customizable?
> Are there arpeggiators?
> Will there be a sampler" translator" /importer to port over from other sampler formats?
> Can developers use it as standalone with their own branding?


You do have some of the best GUI art!


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You do have some of the best GUI art!


ahh schutz  thanks, its all david benzal, he does stuff for marvel, star wars, netflix franchises, i just do the editing cuz handrawing dont exactly translate well for guis.


----------



## polynaeus (Sep 18, 2022)

Is this a Kontakt model for developers where they need to buy licenses from you to release / develop? Or is it a HISE/Decent Sampler model where it’s free for third party developers to make instruments?

Easy to compile and make the VST after the instrument is finished?


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2022)

bbrylow said:


> What is the initial pricing model going to look like for those of us who already have grand piano and chamber strings 2?


+ 1. Interested to know about how these instruments will be ported across to the new system, and what the benefits/improvements will be.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 19, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> Is this a Kontakt model for developers where they need to buy licenses from you to release / develop? Or is it a HISE/Decent Sampler model where it’s free for third party developers to make instruments?
> 
> Easy to compile and make the VST after the instrument is finished?


You don't need to buy a Kontakt license to develop for Kontakt - unless you're talking about Kontakt Player. And you do need a license for HISE/JUCE unless you're releasing under the GNU GPL


----------



## jules (Sep 19, 2022)

This is awsome news ! Love Chamber strings !


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 19, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> also intresed in the 3rd party developer part.
> would the gui be customizable?
> Are there arpeggiators?
> Will there be a sampler" translator" /importer to port over from other sampler formats?
> Can developers use it as standalone with their own branding?


May I remind you...






Not liking all these new sample players...


My old' man rant... I just keep having all sort of issues with all of them.




vi-control.net


----------



## polynaeus (Sep 19, 2022)

d.healey said:


> You don't need to buy a Kontakt license to develop for Kontakt - unless you're talking about Kontakt Player. And you do need a license for HISE/JUCE unless you're releasing under the GNU GPL


Right yeah I meant Player.

And oh I didn’t know you needed to purchase serials/license for HISE like Kontakt Player.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 19, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> Right yeah I meant Player.
> 
> And oh I didn’t know you needed to purchase serials/license for HISE like Kontakt Player.


Fortunately it's nothing like Kontakt Player licensing, it's much friendlier. I think the JUCE license is free until you reach $50k of sales.


----------



## Garlu (Sep 19, 2022)

Very interesting indeed! Looking forward to knowing more about this development!!


----------



## AllanH (Sep 20, 2022)

There seems to be some strong talent behind this new company. I really like the L&S chamber strings so with that as a proxy, they also proven "musical" talents. This is a great combination and it will be interesting to follow.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Sep 20, 2022)

Awesome! Love the sound of Chamber Strings, and I’m excited to try them on this new platform.


----------



## bcslaam (Sep 20, 2022)

Well I've taken a punt and just ordered Chamber Strings. By the sounds of things I wont be disappointed. Congratualtions on your marriage, enjoy your honeymoon! Looking forward to the Incirios update.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 20, 2022)

Very excited for the update to strings and piano. I used the L&S Concert Grand on this track:


----------



## bcslaam (Sep 20, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Very excited for the update to strings and piano. I used the L&S Concert Grand on this track:



I really like this Steven. Now following you on spotify. So is all the piano in Night Songs the L&S CG? What have been your other favs?


----------



## CGR (Sep 21, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Very excited for the update to strings and piano. I used the L&S Concert Grand on this track:



Perfect choice of piano for this bitter-sweet track Steven.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 21, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> I really like this Steven. Now following you on spotify. So is all the piano in Night Songs the L&S CG? What have been your other favs?


Thanks! That's the only track I used the L&S in; probably not the best thread to discuss other instruments.


----------



## troubleclef (Sep 23, 2022)

Can you explain what you mean by "Zero Ram Mode"?


----------



## gedlig (Sep 23, 2022)

troubleclef said:


> Can you explain what you mean "Zero Ram Mode"?


I imagine this will be no loading into ram and just streaming from ssd.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Sep 23, 2022)

Oooh this is very interesting. I’ve had some ideas for sample libraries I’d like to create, but got put off by the archaic KSP and NI’s licensing model. If it’s as promising as it looks, INCIRIOS could be a great way to get into creating some instruments (for myself first, but possibly for release if the results are good)

How does INCIRIOS work with multi-output setups? Does it assume stereo sampling, or can it work with multi-channel samples? Does it provide multi-channel outputs (and a built in panner/router)? Or are the output(s) stereo for now?


----------



## Light and Sound (Sep 23, 2022)

gedlig said:


> I imagine this will be no loading into ram and just streaming from ssd.


Zero RAM mode has a few settings, it can either let the OS do some pre-caching which will let the OS handle RAM management, which is completely dependent on the OS, or force the OS cache to be removed after each sample is dealt with. Generally, I've found that letting the OS handle cache can take a long time to remove the memory, so letting INCIRIOS® handle the streaming directly for both the preload memory and cache is the most performant, but in rare cases, such as very very long samples (over 3-minute samples for example, like full mockups in a single sample) you may want the OS to do some pre-cache.



Trevor Meier said:


> How does INCIRIOS work with multi-output setups? Does it assume stereo sampling, or can it work with multi-channel samples? Does it provide multi-channel outputs (and a built in panner/router)? Or are the output(s) stereo for now?


The INCIRIOS® channel strip has panning, stereo width, gain level, mute, solo and routing to any active bus for each individual mic, stereo samples are only currently possible, but that allows for multi mic setups through routing in the DAW.


----------



## Mark Ozanich (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm not on this site often; do you have an email list?


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

Mark Ozanich said:


> I'm not on this site often; do you have an email list?


Hey Mark, we'll have an account registration section on the site soon where you can opt in and out of mails


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 21, 2022)

@Light and Sound 
According to Mike G in today's VI-C newsletter, "This seems to be for real".  
Do you have an ETA Paul? Thx!


----------



## nonchai (Nov 21, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Intrigued by the zero RAM mode!


me too - wonder what kind of low latency settings one can get away with-


----------



## nonchai (Nov 21, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm super excited to finally be able to share a taste of what I've been working on for the last few years:
> 
> ...



hmm ZERO RAM - does this mean in theory one can do away with the need of plugin servers like Vienna Ensemble Pro - and all their load times?

This also seems to me to have possible implications and uses for use in embedded hardware like keyboard workstations - where - if this ZRM thing isnt just vaporware- not only would they do away with need for large expensive RAM - and load times- but also.... do away with those expensive sample ROMS that today typically only reach about 4GB in size ( but where the sample ROM - say in NORD keyboards or yamaha workstations is currently memory addressable like RAM )

Say more! - could this algorithm work with ARM cpus? and maybe the ELK OS ?

the only sampler tech in workstations I'm aware of that uses disk streaming in the KORG KHRONOS range - and there they suffer from very very long boot up times - which I would bet are long due to having to load up all those sample buffers into RAM before they are ready for use..


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 23, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @Light and Sound
> According to Mike G in today's VI-C newsletter, "This seems to be for real".
> Do you have an ETA Paul? Thx!


INCIRIOS itself is, at this point in time, ready for release. I've still to do a few tweaks to a few of the products that will release on launch day, but right now the main bulk of work is finalizing the frontend integration of the web app for both users and developers (the developer section may be held off for a short while though). Naturally, I want the launch to go as smoothly as possible, so I'm not rushing this part. I don't expect it to be much longer 


nonchai said:


> me too - wonder what kind of low latency settings one can get away with-





nonchai said:


> hmm ZERO RAM - does this mean in theory one can do away with the need of plugin servers like Vienna Ensemble Pro - and all their load times?
> 
> This also seems to me to have possible implications and uses for use in embedded hardware like keyboard workstations - where - if this ZRM thing isnt just vaporware- not only would they do away with need for large expensive RAM - and load times- but also.... do away with those expensive sample ROMS that today typically only reach about 4GB in size ( but where the sample ROM - say in NORD keyboards or yamaha workstations is currently memory addressable like RAM )
> 
> ...


There will be ARM m1 support on launch - the trailer music was made with my m1 air, base model, without another server or anything, this was using 128 latency and 0 RAM in the whole template. The zero ram mode specifically looks to remove the need for preloading sample cache, there's naturally "some" data that has to be loaded, ie a tuning profile if one exists or the actual sample locations, but nothing is read from the audio samples themselves.

In terms of embedded hardware, it's not something I've thought about - it could theoretically be done, but a fair chunk of work would need to be done that most OS's take care of, INCIRIOS just hooks into those when possible.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> INCIRIOS itself is, at this point in time, ready for release. I've still to do a few tweaks to a few of the products that will release on launch day, but right now the main bulk of work is finalizing the frontend integration of the web app for both users and developers (the developer section may be held off for a short while though). Naturally, I want the launch to go as smoothly as possible, so I'm not rushing this part. I don't expect it to be much longer
> 
> 
> There will be ARM m1 support on launch - the trailer music was made with my m1 air, base model, without another server or anything, this was using 128 latency and 0 RAM in the whole template. The zero ram mode specifically looks to remove the need for preloading sample cache, there's naturally "some" data that has to be loaded, ie a tuning profile if one exists or the actual sample locations, but nothing is read from the audio samples themselves.
> ...


Best not to wait too long to release or everyone might be broke from Black Friday sales 😂

Of course only joking, somehow we always have more money for exciting developments like this 🥳💸


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

If they launch INCIRIOS with the chamber strings at the current price point ($149) I predict a huge sales hit, despite us all being broke.


----------



## nonchai (Nov 23, 2022)

Light and Sound said:


> INCIRIOS itself is, at this point in time, ready for release. I've still to do a few tweaks to a few of the products that will release on launch day, but right now the main bulk of work is finalizing the frontend integration of the web app for both users and developers (the developer section may be held off for a short while though). Naturally, I want the launch to go as smoothly as possible, so I'm not rushing this part. I don't expect it to be much longer
> 
> 
> There will be ARM m1 support on launch - the trailer music was made with my m1 air, base model, without another server or anything, this was using 128 latency and 0 RAM in the whole template. The zero ram mode specifically looks to remove the need for preloading sample cache, there's naturally "some" data that has to be loaded, ie a tuning profile if one exists or the actual sample locations, but nothing is read from the audio samples themselves.
> ...


If you haven't already done so - once there release of v1 has gone through and its bedded down etc bug wise - can I suggest you take a look at ELK OS to see if those OS needs would be satisfied? obviously having a real hardware manufacturer use case would help but sometimes one has to "build it... and they will come.." - 

as to latency - although I realise most uses might be for orchestral libraries maybe not so dependent on low latency - but there a few pianos - RAVENSCROFT in particular - that I love and normally use via Vienna Ensemble Pro - because of the tiresome loading time waits otherwise of that plugin - so do you think on a recent fast Mac - say ( ultra and above in future ) that you'll be able to get the latency down to 64 or 32? 

And is there scope - as for some DAWs - of having just one or more instruments in a "multi" type to setup running at 32 while the rest run at higher latencies? for optimisation?


----------



## nonchai (Nov 23, 2022)

nonchai said:


> If you haven't already done so - once there release of v1 has gone through and its bedded down etc bug wise - can I suggest you take a look at ELK OS to see if those OS needs would be satisfied? obviously having a real hardware manufacturer use case would help but sometimes one has to "build it... and they will come.." -
> 
> as to latency - although I realise most uses might be for orchestral libraries maybe not so dependent on low latency - but there a few pianos - RAVENSCROFT in particular - that I love and normally use via Vienna Ensemble Pro - because of the tiresome loading time waits otherwise of that plugin - so do you think on a recent fast Mac - say ( ultra and above in future ) that you'll be able to get the latency down to 64 or 32?
> 
> And is there scope - as for some DAWs - of having just one or more instruments in a "multi" type to setup running at 32 while the rest run at higher latencies? for optimisation?


And what about maybe supporting LINUX (if not already mentioned by you.. ) Raspberry Pi in future ?


----------



## gnapier (Nov 23, 2022)

Really excited. I‘m actually planning a first foray into making a really simple instrument. I’d love to give Incirios a go!

Good luck!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 5, 2023)

Light and Sound said:


> So INCIRIOS® is multi-timbral and can load as many instruments at a time if that's what you mean.
> 
> Our existing libraries have been re-created from the ground up once again so that they will work in the new sampler and have the advantages that come with it (ie, access to the raw, unedited samples that can be freely changed, start/end points [including fade outs] and tuning profiles, etc) - this is a free upgrade for all existing product owners.
> 
> Additionally, I've been recording more instruments and those will also be ready upon release


Still very much looking forward to this. Was just reminded of this product on another thread and remember that I was waiting on getting some chamber strings until this was ready.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 5, 2023)

José Herring said:


> Still very much looking forward to this. Was just reminded of this product on another thread and remember that I was waiting on getting some chamber strings until this was ready.


I’m actually skipping Pacific, since I learned about this new endeavour. The Light & Sound demos have always sounded great to me, and I quite like the description of the vision for the future.


----------



## wlinart (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm also looking forward to this, it seems like this could be the kontakt killer, especially if it's possible to make our own instruments in it. Also, using the L&S chamber strings in it also looks like nice prgress.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 5, 2023)

doctoremmet said:


> I’m actually skipping Pacific, since I learned about this new endeavour. The Light & Sound demos have always sounded great to me, and I quite like the description of the vision for the future.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 5, 2023)

mussnig said:


>


Because they’re not woodwinds?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2023)

doctoremmet said:


> Because they’re not woodwinds?


What if you blow on the strings?


----------



## gnapier (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi.

Any updates on release?

Thx.


----------



## gnapier (Tuesday at 1:46 AM)

Anyone?Anyone? War of 1812? Bueller…?


----------



## CGR (Tuesday at 1:48 AM)

gnapier said:


> Anyone?Anyone? War of 1812? Bueller…?


----------



## doctoremmet (Tuesday at 1:53 AM)

“Hello, *cough* this is Incirios speaking *sniff*, I’m sorry to say we caught a cold and weren’t able to do our homework”


----------



## kgdrum (Tuesday at 6:17 AM)

Bee_Abney said:


> What if you blow on the strings?


No,no no………I must & will resist responding to this even though I have a couple of suggestions.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Tuesday at 6:34 AM)

kgdrum said:


> No,no no………I must & will resist responding to this even though I have a couple of suggestions.


That's what the police officers said after I demonstrated what the complaint had been about.


----------



## kgdrum (Tuesday at 6:37 AM)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's what the police officers said after I demonstrated what the complaint had been about.


Do they have SWAT teams where you’re located,if so we’re they on hand?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Tuesday at 6:39 AM)

kgdrum said:


> Do they have SWAT teams where you’re located,if so we’re they on hand?


Look, man, I don't know what they were doing with their hands.

Apologies to everyone.


----------



## kgdrum (Tuesday at 6:42 AM)

Bee_Abney said:


> Look, man, I don't know what they were doing with their hands.
> 
> Apologies to everyone.


OK since improper English is not your native language.

were they deployed and on standby?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Tuesday at 6:46 AM)

kgdrum said:


> OK since improper English is not your native language.
> 
> were they deployed and on standby?


Ahem.


----------

